# Spouse visa after travelling to Australia on tourist visa



## anphyfrancis (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi
I am an Indian citizen and married to an Australian PR holder.I had applied for spouse visa in June 2010 , but it was rejected since my husband had not yet made his initial entry to Australia. 
He moved to Australia in October 2010 and now that he is settled , I too plan to migrate to Australia.
Can I apply for a tourist visa and then re-apply for the spouse visa once I am in Australia?Or do I have to wait it out for the spouse visa here?Or will it work if I apply for both the spouse visa and tourist visa?

Anphy


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

You'll find tourist visas are very difficult for Indians to get and most will likely have a No Further Stay condition applied so your likely option is to just have to apply for the partner visa.


----------



## anphyfrancis (Dec 11, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> You'll find tourist visas are very difficult for Indians to get and most will likely have a No Further Stay condition applied so your likely option is to just have to apply for the partner visa.


Thank you for your prompt reply.I am going ahead with the offshore spouse visa application since tourist visa + on-shore seems to be a unlikely-to-succeed option.
VFS agent as well my visa consultant says that , I can apply for a tourist visa once spouse visa application is lodged.I think it is worth a shot (?) since tourist visa is not that much .


----------



## juneone0601 (Feb 14, 2012)

Wanderer said:


> You'll find tourist visas are very difficult for Indians to get and most will likely have a No Further Stay condition applied so your likely option is to just have to apply for the partner visa.


on a similar note...

may i ask how soon can one come back after a visit in australia?

i am here in aus right now from the philippines on a visit/tourist visa. i am here to spend some time with my husband. i applied for a six-month stay but was only granted 3 coz immi said that 6mos is a long time for a visit (this is my third 676 visa over a span of 10yrs...the last one being in 2009).

i plan to apply for another 676 as soon as get back in june and lodge the spouse visa at the same time. i want to know, what is the probability that i will be granted another visit visa if i were to lodge it within a week of my return. its so hard to be away from one's spouse esp if, like in my case, we are just newly married. i want to be here with him on our anniversary in september. he left for australia 2 weeks after our wedding and we had been living apart for 5 months prior to my coming here.

i would appreciate any reply soon.

thank you very much.

PS. I was given an NFS also


----------

